# Cladophora, Blanket Weed



## Paulus (14 Feb 2010)

just wondering how to get rid of this *#&$(#) algae. or how does in enters the aquarium? cause i heard it is a very hard algae to get rid off. is this right?

cause i am getting crazy here because of this algae


----------



## Garuf (14 Feb 2010)

It's as good as impossible to kill quickly it's one that you have to put a lot of let work into killing. Every day water changes black outs excell dosing decreased light lots of trimming and maintenance. It's basically a sign of poor management of co2 and once you have it it's more of a plant than other algaes so it responds to all the same stimuli that plants would so you can't just increase everything to get rid of it.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Feb 2010)

Hi all





> responds to all the same stimuli that plants would


 all the green algae have the same chlorophyll/accessory pigments as the mosses, ferns and higher plants, so any measure aimed at them will also effect the planted plants.   
cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (15 Feb 2010)

What I mean is increasing CO2 won't kill it, like other algaes, it only incourages it to grow more vigerously. Same with increased ferts.


----------



## Paulus (15 Feb 2010)

i removed alot by hand now. always a nice job to do. not


----------

